# About SVS subs



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm curious if they sell the SVS Ultra-13 High Output Subwoofer Driver , just the sub itself... if yes, for how much? And what are the T/S?


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

nope they don't sell just the driver, thus, they will not give out the T/S parameters


----------



## Robert_J (Aug 10, 2006)

The used market of SVS drivers will vary with upgrades. There were a lot of plus drivers around as well as the old standard drivers when the upgrades were offered. SVS never published T/S parameters but you can derive them with Woofer Tester 3 from Parts Express. Or you can use a similar driver like we did when TC Sounds was selling off their drivers that were VERY close to the plus models. Finally, you can get lucky like me and buy a used 12" Ultra driver for $150 shipped. Small ding on the cone but otherwise perfect working order.

There are many drivers out there with published T/S parameters that can outperform the new Ultra driver. It will be tough to match performance in such a small enclosure but that is the beauty of DIY. We can build as big as we need.

-Robert


----------

